# Unable to build libreoffice-3.5.2.2



## alie (May 3, 2012)

```
oovbaapi deliver
Module 'oovbaapi' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 0 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/cppuhelper/qa/unourl

 it seems that the error is inside 'cppuhelper', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd cppuhelper
rm -Rf /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/cppuhelper/unxfbsd.pro # optional module 'clean'
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


Anyone facing same issue with FreeBSD 9-STABLE?


----------



## zeissoctopus (May 3, 2012)

Do you enable any non-default features such as DTrace userland in /etc/make.conf or 
	
	



```
WITH_ICONV=yes
```
 in /etc/src.conf in base/kernel configuration files?
My FreeBSD 9-STABLE built libreoffice 3.5.2_2 + openjdk6 without any error.


----------



## alie (May 4, 2012)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> Do you enable any non-default features such as DTrace userland in /etc/make.conf or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't add any non-default feature, just plain make.conf with clang for the kernel.


----------



## Drohne (May 6, 2012)

The same problem here on both FreeBSD 9-STABLE/amd64 (SVN tag r235056, buildworld today) and FreeBSD 10-CURRENT/amd64 (SVN tag r235072, buildworld today), there error is on all systems (three of them) the same:


```
[ build CHK ] loaded modules: cppcanvas

cppcanvas deliver
Module 'cppcanvas' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 0 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            [url]http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development[/url]

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/ucb/source/ucp/cmis

 it seems that the error is inside 'ucb', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd ucb
rm -Rf /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/ucb/unxfbsd.pro # optional module 'clean'
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/german/libreoffice.
*** [/usr/ports/german/libreoffice/work/.install_done.libreoffice._usr_local] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/german/libreoffice.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-i18n.
*** [install] Error code 1
```


----------



## bsdpit (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

*S*ame problem here. Any *i*deas?
Thank you!


----------



## Drohne (May 18, 2012)

Yes, there is a solution, but I forgot the details.

The reason was that I compiled some ports prerequiste for LibreOffice with GCC 4.6 (or the system's legacy gcc 4.2.1). This seems to confuse the build with CLANG.

You may see where or on what your compile process stops when you follow the instructions given at the stage of disruption of the compilation process. Do it, follow the advice! If the error is still persistent, you will get a hint on what library the compilation will terminate errorful - as it did in my attempt. I recompiled that faulty port with CLANG and the error went away.

I forgot what library I had to recompile, sorry about this.


----------



## overmind (May 18, 2012)

I had the same problem. I've just recompiled the kernel and world without clang support and then I was able to compile LibreOffice.

Just remove from /etc/make.conf:

```
CC?=clang
CXX?=clang++
```

Then rebuild your kernel and world and you should be able to compile LibreOffice.


----------



## Grell (May 20, 2012)

I seem to be having the same problem.  While compiling libreoffice it continuously fails building certain modules, I go into the work directory and successfully build them, then retry compiling libreoffice.  Inevitably another module fails building and I must start the process over again, only to be followed by another module failing to build.  I have tried adding 
	
	



```
CC?=clang
CXX?=clang++
```
 to make.conf, as well as compiling without those options. I seem to be stuck :\ .  Anyway, if anyone has a solution I'm all ears.


----------



## overmind (May 20, 2012)

Remove those two line from /etc/make.conf then recompile and reinstall *kernel* and *world* and then try to compile *libreoffice*.


----------



## tim-m89 (May 21, 2012)

overmind said:
			
		

> I had the same problem. I've just recompiled the kernel and world without clang support and then I was able to compile LibreOffice.
> 
> Just remove from /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ...



This was never part of my /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_QT_PHONON=yes

RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9

WITH_GTK2=yes

# added by use.perl 2012-03-11 00:51:13
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```
And I have exact same error as alie.

Edit not exactly the same. Mine failed on vcl rather than cppuhelper.


----------



## tim-m89 (May 22, 2012)

My theory based on it failing on different modules randomly then working is that it perhaps is related to parallel builds. A quick look in the makefiles:
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/Makefile:

```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE= yes
```
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/Makefile:

```
MAKE_JOBS_SAFE= yes
```

Maybe changing the line in libreoffice's Makefile from 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE= yes
```
 to 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_SAFE= yes
```
 will work?


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2012)

MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes is saying that parallel build jobs don't work with that port.  Changing that will allow parallel jobs, which is not likely to help.


----------



## overmind (May 22, 2012)

Just build and install kernel and world without clang and see if then libreoffice will compile.


----------



## Junkie (May 23, 2012)

Here is a hint

```
/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd ucb
rm -Rf /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/ucb/unxfbsd.pro # optional module 'clean'
build
```
Just follow it


----------



## Grell (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I have tried that, building the modules manually.  What inevitably happens though is another module will fail later on.  I go build it and down the road another will fail.  It also has nothing to do with having clang and all that in make.conf as I have compiled my userland and kernel without specifying it to use clang.


----------



## srivo (May 31, 2012)

Same problem for me!


----------



## roddierod (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone figure this out as I am having the same problem now?


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 4, 2012)

*editors/libreoffice doesn't compile*

I'm trying to update libreoffice-3.5.2_2 to 3.5.2_4. Unfortunately, it seems I can't. The error is: 
	
	



```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/vcl/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'vcl', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd vcl
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

As I use a recent 9.0-STABLE, I also have Clang 3.1. That's why, having thought that it may not work with 3.1 and after reading libreoffice's Makefile, I confirmed that compilation with GCC 4.6 is supported. I decided to try it out and that's what I saw later:

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            [url]http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development[/url]

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/cppunit

 it seems that the error is inside 'cppunit', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd cppunit
rm -Rf /usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/cppunit/unxfbsd.pro # optional module 'clean'
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

Of course, I had run [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] before attempting to compile with GCC. In both cases, I tried to run *make* in those directories, with Clang the compilation continues on, only to exit with similar error later, although in different directory. I suspect that the same also happens when using GCC, but I haven't tried it.

In order to be sure that it's not my misconfiguration, I've recompiled the world with an empty /etc/src.conf, which didn't help. I've also confirmed that the very same error is also present on my another PC, but the installed ports and their configuration are mostly the same. It seems that some ports interfere with editors/libreoffice.

At last, options I use for compilation are:

```
æœ®ç¢“pkubaj@DESKTOP1æœ®ç¢“ Mon Jun 04 07:51:41P 
_cwd}/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/ make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for libreoffice-3.5.2_4:
     DEBUG=off: Enable debug flags
     GNOME=off: Enable GNOME Desktop support
     GTK2=on: Enable GTK2 gui toolkit support
     GTK3=off: Enable GTK3 gui toolkit support
     JAVA=on: Add java support (XML Filters, macros)
     KDE4=off: Enable KDE4 Desktop support
     MMEDIA=on: Enable multimedia backend for impress
     PGSQL=off: Build with PostgreSQL-SDBC driver
     SDK=off: Build with SDK
     SVG=on: Enable SVG image support
     SYSTRAY=off: Enable systemtray quickstarter
     WEBDAV=off: Enable webdav protocol
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
They worked before, except that I compiled when PGSQL option wasn't present.

My /etc/make.conf is as following:


```
CPUTYPE?=core2
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
DISTDIR=/tmp
WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj
.if (!empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/src*) || !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/obj*))
.if !defined(NOCCACHE)
CC:=${CC:C,^cc,/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/cc,1}
CXX:=${CXX:C,^c\+\+,/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/c++,1}
.endif
.endif

.if ${CC:T} == "clang"
CFLAGS+=        -Qunused-arguments
.endif
# added by use.perl 2012-05-11 02:51:01
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


----------



## roddierod (Jun 4, 2012)

This fixed my problem

http://marc.info/?l=freebsd-ports&m=133850915813844&w=2

I still need to go into each individual module and fix the errors when the popped up, but the last one was descripted in the post above and the patch included allowed me to successfully finish the build.


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 4, 2012)

I've found another, easier workaround: install editors/openoffice-3
It also works quite well, considering that there's 3.4 already.


----------



## tim-m89 (Jun 5, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> I've found another, easier workaround: install editors/openoffice-3
> It also works quite well, considering that there's 3.4 already.



That's not a workaround, that's just giving up. I would like to take libreoffice for a spin but I'm just going to make do with openoffice for now too though.


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 5, 2012)

tim-m89 said:
			
		

> That's not a workaround, that's just giving up. I would like to take libreoffice for a spin but I'm just gona make do with openoffice for now too though.



Frankly, I find OpenOffice better than LibreOffice (at least ATM). It works way faster than LO. I don't think I would switch back to LO, even if I could. Maybe LO is more standard-compliant, but it doesn't matter for me, OO is enough for me.


----------



## Mage (Jun 5, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> I'm trying to update libreoffice-3.5.2_2 to 3.5.2_4. Unfortunately, it seems I can't. The error is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. And since I upgraded png- first the already installed version of LibreOffice doesn't work.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> This fixed my problem
> 
> http://marc.info/?l=freebsd-ports&m=133850915813844&w=2
> 
> I still need to go into each individual module and fix the errors when the popped up, but the last one was descripted in the post above and the patch included allowed me to successfully finish the build.



Mine eventually built but did not run.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes...I didn't get to follow up on this, thinking maybe I did miss something. I got a splash screen but nothing else. Running from the terminal gave no errors either.

Still a bit of chatter about this on the mailing list, as you know. I'm attempting to build apache-openoffice now, as I need something to open my important spreadsheets and such.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2012)

This worked: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-June/075618.html


----------



## Acetilene (Jun 6, 2012)

I have the same problem...


```
Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/vcl/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'vcl', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd vcl
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Errore 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Errore 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```

I'm very new to freebsd FreeBSD and I have no idea of what I can do to solve this.

PS: Here is my /etc/make.conf:


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
WITH_CUPS=YES
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=YES
WITHOUT_LPR=YES
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=YES
# added by use.perl 2012-03-08 11:34:44
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```

Please, help me, I don't want to give up with FreeBSD but I'm not able to find a solution.


----------



## kpa (Jun 6, 2012)

Wblock@ just provided a solution, why not try it?


----------



## Acetilene (Jun 6, 2012)

Because I have no idea of how to use a patch... :-D


----------



## Acetilene (Jun 6, 2012)

Uh, you mean this solution:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-June/075618.html

I have removed boost-jam from ports but I can't find boost-lib.

I have tried. I have added this to the Makefile: 
	
	



```
LOCALIZED_LANG=pt-IT
```
 for the *I*talian language. Anyway it doesn't work.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 6, 2012)

I added this to /etc/make.conf:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=        CPPFLAGS=-I${LOCALBASE}/include
LDFLAGS=-L${LOCALBASE}/lib
```

But it didn't help me with my problem. I am still getting this error:


```
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2/vcl/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'vcl', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.2.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd vcl
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
```


----------



## roddierod (Jun 6, 2012)

Acetilene said:
			
		

> Uh, you mean this solution:
> 
> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-June/075618.html
> 
> ...



I'm going to assume that *pt-IT* (which would be Portuguese Italian is not a valid code), it should probably be just *it*

Full list of codes here:
http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Languages

Also, you don't remove them from the ports. You deinstall them if you have them installed.


----------



## Acetilene (Jun 6, 2012)

I have resolved it. The port is boost-libs, not boost-lib.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, [cmd=]pkg_delete -f boost-libs\* boost-jam\*[/cmd] Then build and install editors/libreoffice, then reinstall devel/boost-libs.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 7, 2012)

And finally, I succeeded in compiling libreoffice. Tell the guy who sent that email to the mailing list that I thank him for his help.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread should be marked as "Solved".


----------



## tim-m89 (Jul 23, 2012)

New libreoffice seems to depend on boost and the problem has returned:
	
	



```
[ build CMP ] avmedia/util/avmedia
[ build MOD ] avmedia
[ build ALL ] top level modules: bootstrap src.downloaded avmedia
[ build ALL ] loaded modules: avmedia

[ build CHK ] avmedia
[ build CHK ] loaded modules: avmedia

avmedia deliver
Module 'avmedia' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 0 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.5.3/canvas/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'canvas', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.5.3
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd canvas
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.5.3'
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.

===>>> make failed for editors/libreoffice
===>>> Aborting update
```

Update:

If anyone has problems with the latest libreoffice (3.5.7 at time of writing I think) then you need to update your system. I just did mine to 9.1 pre release and now it builds.


----------

